# Teaser Reel Ideas



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I'd really like to add teaser reels to my hard top, but the prices are insane. I used regular levelwinds on my old boat and they worked fine, but knocked your knuckles when reeling them in. Looking for some creative ideas for tease reels or mounts for conventional reels for this purpose. Put a picture of typical commercial teaser reels below for example. Who has a neat setup or creative idea on this one? Any home fabricators on the forum that think, hmm, that's a pretty simple concept?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

If you have atower you can mount 4/0s up there to where they won'y bust your knuckles


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

No tower, just a hard top. Was kinda thinking about mounting and old rod butt on each side to mount the reels to. At the same time I keep looking at that basicteaser reel and thinking, couldn't you make something like that? A low profile spool with a knob that screws onto ir to create friction for drag.... Sort of like the spool on a downrigger, in fact maybe that would work. Buy the spoll and knowb for a downrigger and mount it flat on the underside of the hard top?


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

could you do one from a fly-fishing reel?


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

I think a fly fishing reel might work, but may not have enough capacity. Would need to find something basic and inexpensive.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I was thinking fly reel too. But i don't know how it would hold up to the pressure?


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Fly reels are expensive too.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

here is a link to some ones that are not that bad.

they make a double one that is like $499 andit comes with the reels. Its made for a soft top but i bet you could mount it directly to your hardtop

hope this helps

http://www.alltackle.com/reel_colors_bridge_teaser_reels.htm


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (11/11/2008)*here is a link to some ones that are not that bad.
> 
> they make a double one that is like $499 andit comes with the reels. Its made for a soft top but i bet you could mount it directly to your hardtop
> 
> ...


That works


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

That is prety slick. Might be able to replcate that and get some used reels.


----------



## Midnight Run (Oct 2, 2007)

yea it is only 199 for the bracket for two reels and you can use penn 113 and 114 only


----------



## user207 (Oct 1, 2007)

_I made a really nice looking set of teaser reels for a Bertram that is located down a Day Break. They were designed by myself, and the boat owner. They are also integrated into the fiberglass panel that I built for the tower. I would be more than happy to sit down with you and go over some design ideas, and pricing. Just let me know if you are interested._


----------



## Buzzbait (Oct 3, 2007)

Any of the local metal fab shops should be able to work with whatever cheap reel you choose to come up with a reel seat mounting block or shim. Mount this to the underside of your hardtop with enough clearance to avoid the knuckles and let it roll. String em up through the riggers with heavy mono and you can have a cheap teaser real set-up for dirt cheap.


----------



## Xanadu (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Midnight Run (11/11/2008)*yea it is only 199 for the bracket for two reels and you can use penn 113 and 114 only




By the time you get 2 old used reel and the mount and then install the whole mess, you'll have spent just as much time and money as you would on the hotreels double pancake teaser that we use. I think we paid $500 for it a year and a half ago. The Senator reel will fall apart after a while sitting exposed and you'll have to have 2, plus its hard to use 200# mono on a 4.0 and have enough capacity.



In the past, we've used a 50w mounted on a bent butt with just the butt and run it out of the rocket launchers on either side of the fly bridge. Of course, when the shit hits the fan, you're trying to deal with 2 teasers 12' apart and drive the boat. One thing that absolutely will work is just running extra rods with teaser sets and no hooks.



Good luck.


----------



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I had a 27' CC boat for a few years and pulled teasers quite a bit. It was a soft T-top normal style CC. I looked into many different options and since I already had downrigger mounts on both sides of the boat aft, I actually just used the downrigger line and clamped teasers onto it and it worked like a champ. I re-spooled the downriggers with 200 pound mono, crimped on a swivel clamp and used that for surface teasers and squid chains. They were easy to move around and remove and cost me nothing since I already had them with the boat. Just a thought! For fender teasers and large dive teasers I just cleated off to transom/aft cleats.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Find a used set of downriggers with flush swivel mounts(so they can be removed),remove the boom and presto,teaser reels. Just another idea.


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

One thing for sure with PFF is if you throw out a question you will get a lot of good ideas. Thanks to all of you. There are several ideas here I am going to pursue. What cracks me up is the suggestion of just running on another rod in the rod holders. An obvious option that I never even thought about. LOL


----------

